# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  طراحی EOS- Embedded Oprating System

## betisa

سلام به همه

*=> با ارز پوزش از تکراری بودن ولی چون مربوط به دو بخش بود تکرارش کردم
*
عزیزان در تاپیک (نوشتن سیستم عامل) نظراتی رو بیان کردند که من به همشون احترام می گزارم . خود من هم به سختی و طولانی بودن کار وقوف کامل دارم . ولی اگر بخواهیم به خاطر سختی کاری اون رو انجام ندیم و بگیم دیگران که انجام دادن (دارن انجام میدن) و چرا ما بیایم همچین کاری رو انجام بدیم. باعث میشه که همیشه وابسته به اونها باشیم. و برای کوچک ترین کارها مون لازم باشه به دیگران متوسل بشیم و اگر بی ادبی نباشه شبیه یک انگل میشیم (البته در زندگی شخصی بیشتر نمود داره) و جامعه هم میشه یک مصرف کننده محض.
نمی خوام با بحث های بیهوده و شعاری وقت همه رو بگیرم به خاطر همین هم میرم سر اصل مطلب .
اصل مطلب اینه که ما (ما که میگم فعلا خودمم) یک طرح پژوهشی رو می خوایم انجام بدیم. طرح از این قراره که:
1- طراحی و ساخت یک PDA با هسته ARM Cortex-A8 شرکت سامسونگ یا ARM SnapDragon شرکت Qualcomm که خوب این قسمت کار الکترونیک هست.(با این که این بخش ربطی به این تاپیک نداره - با ارز پوزش از مدیریت - از همه کسانی هم که در این بخش می توانند به ما کمک بکنند استقبال می کنیم.)
2- طراحی و ساخت سیستم عامل Embended که بحث اصلی ما در این تاپیک مربوط به این بخش و بخش بعدی میشه.
3- ایجاد یک پلتفرم، زبان(C) بیس و محیط گسترش اون
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
این رو دوباره بگم که من به بزرگی کار واقفم و می دونم که چه کار بزرگی پیش رو دارم .

همن جا از کسانی که فکر میکنن میتونن به ما کمک کنن درخواست میکنم که به ما بپیوندن تا با تشکیل یک تیم این کار رو انجام بدیم.

برای ارتباط با ما به betisagroup@gmail.com ایمل بدین.

و همچنین نظراتتون رو تا اطلاع بعدی در همین تاپیک قرار بدین. لطفا تاریخ ارسال نظر تون رو در انتهای نظر قید کنید.
در پایان از همه تشکر می کنم.

سه شنبه 11 آبان 1389

----------


## alborz02

سلام.

امکانش هست یه مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید که دقیقا می خواهید چکار کنید ؟

طراحی سیستم عامل و برنامه نویسی خیلی مشکل نیست ، اما ساخت PDA فکر می کنم تجهیزات خاص خودش را می خواد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## betisa

> طراحی سیستم عامل و برنامه نویسی خیلی مشکل نیست


احتمالا شما در مورد برنامه نویسی اطلاعات کمی دارید چون طراحی سیستم عامل یکی از پیچیده ترین مسائل برنامه نویسی محسوب می شه!




> اما ساخت PDA فکر می کنم تجهیزات خاص خودش را می خواد.


اما ساخت PDA یا Tablet میشه مثل خیلی کشور های دیگه توی ایران طراحی کرد و در کشور چین تولید. البته اگر بخواهیم در ایران تولید کنیم اون هم روش و راه خودش رو داره.

12 بهمن 1389

----------


## farzadsw

از اینکه قصد انجام یه همچین کار های نسبتا hi tech رو دارید ، خوشحالم . ولی به این نکات  توجه کنید :

1. برای انجام این کار شما نیاز به حداقل 10 نفر مهندس با تجربه در هر بخشی دارید . مثلا طراحی pcb  شاید به تنهایی به 2 نفر مهندس الکترونیک-مخابرات با تجربه طراحی بورد چندلایه و فرکانس بالا ، نیاز داشته باشه (معمولا فارق التحصیل های کارشناسی ارشد) . 1 نفر طراح جعبه ! . 3 نفر مهندس الکترونیک برای انتخاب قطعات و طراحی شماتیک . 1 نفر گرافیست، n نفرمهندس کامپیوتر برای نوشتن کرنل ، درایور ، محیط گرافیکی و نهایتا application . و البته یک نفر برای مدیریت پروژه!  تمامی این افراد هم از هم مستقل باید باشن نه اینکه یکی بیاد هم جعبه رو طراحی کنه هم گرافیک و هم برنامه نویسی !(این اعداد و ارقام رو به عنوان مثال گفتم )

2. باز برای تاکید میگم که این افراد باید با تجربه باشن نه اینکه بیان وسط کار خودشون تجربه کسب کنن ! چون در غیر این صورت یا کیفیت کار به شدت پایین میاد ویا مدت انجام اون به شدت بالا میره.

3. با توجه به موارد بالا ، هزینه های طراحی (دستمزد مهندسین گرامی) بسیاربالا خواهد بود . برای اینکه یه عدد حدودی در ذهنتون باشه ، فرض کنید پروژه 1 سال طول میکشه (12 ماه) . دستمزد هر نفر(میانگین 10 نفر) هم حداقل 1 ملیون تومان در ماه میشه ، پس یعنی چیزی در حدود 120 میلیون تومان میشه هزینه های طراحی اولیه . و البته برای تولید و ساخت ،بسته به تیراژ محصول به سرمایه بیشتری نیاز هست. حالا ممکنه بگید ، مثلا میشه این کار رو با 4 نفرهم انجام داد ، یا مثلا با بچه های دانشگاه میشینیم تمومش میکنم و غیره ولی مسلما در این صورت علاوه بر طولانی تر شدن زمان انجام پروژه ، کیفیت نهایی به هیچ عنوان قابل قیاس با محصولات حتی قدیمی تر خارجی نخواهد بود( بافرض اینکه اصلاپروژه قابل انجام باشه) 

4. هدف از انجام این جور پروژه ها به نظر من دو چیز میتونه باشه : استفاده تجاری و فروش ، یا فقط جنبه تبلیغاتی و "ما میتوانیم " و از این حرفا. در حالت اول (تجاری) مسلما در مقابل شرکت های کله گنده ای مثل APPLE , HTC , PALM و غیره شانس رقابت بسیار بسیار پایینه (البته 0 نیست) و با توجه به سرمایه بالایی که نیاز داره ، ریسکش زیاد میشه و سرمایه گذار براش پیدا نمیشه .  
اگر هم حالت دوم (ما می توانیم) باشه ، اساسا کار اشتباهی هست . آخه چه معنی داره که کلی وقت و هزینه صرف بشه ، آخرش محصول تجاری ای تولید بشه که قابلیت استفاده تجاری نداره ! 

خب اما نتیجه گیری من از این حرفایی که زدم اینه که ، 
اولا شما باید یه تیم درست و حسابی تشکیل بدید تا بتونید نتیجه درست و حسابی هم بگیرید 
ثانیا به سرمایه (سرمایه گذار) احتیاج هست
ثالثا توی وادی هایی مثل ساخت لپتاپ ، موبایل ، pda ، ماشین حساب و سایر وسایلی از این دست که تولید انبوه میشن و شرکتهای بسیار بزرگی ( با چند هزار کارمند) در اون زمینه ها فعالیت دارن و به قولی بازار دشتشونه ، نروید ! چون نتیجش یا یه شکست تجاری سنگین (به احتمال زیاد) میشه یا فقط جنبه تبلیغاتی " ما میتوانیم" پیدا میکنه (هدر دادن سرمایه و وقت و فریب افکارعمومی) . به جای این جور کارا ، من توصیه میکنم تو ضمینه های تخصصی تر و اونایی که دست توشون زیاد نشده ، فعالیت کنید . مثل ساخت تجهیزات پزشکی ، سیستمهای اتوماسیون خاص(اداری،صنعتی) و یا هر طرح ابتکاری دیگه . چون با این کار هم یک کار جدید انجام داده اید ، هم استفاده تجاری بسیار خوبی خواهید کرد و هم یه دردی از جامعه درمان میشه . (آخه مثلا موبایل بسازیم یا نسازیم ؛ چه فرقی میکنه ؟ )
این رو هم در نظر داشته باشید  شرکتهای بزرگی که الان در زمینه های مختلف (نرم افزار ، سیستم عامل ، سخت افزار ، اتومبیل و...) وجود دارن همگی (قریب به اتفاق) زمانی تاسیس شدن که زمینه مورد فعالیتشون تازه به وجود اومده بودن . مثلا همه کارخانه های اتومبیل سازی حوالی سال 1900 میلادی ، شرکتهای ساخت پردازنده و چیپ ، حوالی 1970 ، سیستم عامل و کامپیوتر شخصی 1980 و ... تاسیس شدن . البته بعد از این زمانها شرکتهای دیگه ای هم تاسیس شدن ولی هیچ وقت نتونستن خودشون رو به قبلی ها برسونن .
خلاصه اینکه سعی کنید موضوعی برای پروژه انتخاب کنید که روتین نباشه و مشابه وجود نداشته باشه . مثلا اگرم میخواید pda بسازید ، مثلا برای افراد ناشنوا  باشه ، نه اینکه یه چیزی شبیه  ipad رو سعی کنید بسازید . این جور کارا  و رقابتهای تجاری ، برای شرکتهای بزرگه که میخوان بازار از دستشون در نیاد.

----------


## betisa

*farzadsw عزیز سلام

*از راهنمایی های ارزنده ای که کردید خیلی ممنونم و خود من هم به این مسائل که فرمودید واقف هستم. و می دونم که این طرح برای کشور ما که در زمینه تکنولوژی عقب هست یک  طرح در حد و اندازه طرح های ملی محسوب میشه. و باید با محصولات شرکت های چند ملیتی مانند محصولات خود سامسونگ که ما می خوایم از چیپ اونها در سخت افزارمون استفاده کنیم رقابت داشته باشیم.

اما اگر این کار رو هم انجام ندیم اساس طرح که نرم افزار مبتنی بر این سیستم هست معنی خودش رو از دست میده البته بخشی از اون نرم افزار بر روی موبایل های هوشمند نسل جدید قابل پیاده سازی و اجرا هست ولی تمام نیاز طرح رو برطرف نمیکنه.

البته نرم افزار مذکور در فاز 2 طرح اولیه قرار داره و به خاطر بعض مسائل نمی تونم اطلاعاتی در موردش بدم.

باز هم از راهنمایی هاتون ممنونم.

15 آبان 1389

----------


## betisa

فکر نمیکردم این مساله انقدر سخت یا بی ارزش باشه که کسی غیر از Kernel عزیز کسی ابراز تمایل نکنه :ناراحت:

----------


## Solsal

با سلام

ایا این ایده پیشرفت داشته است؟

با سپاس

----------


## betisa

سلام دوست عزیز
به خاطر این که خیلی از دوستان طرفدار این بحث بودن من و یکی از دوستانم شروع کردیم به تحقیقات در این زمینه و کمی هم پیشرفت داشتیم

----------

